# folklife Seattle be there!



## Shade (Jan 24, 2010)

so this and every may there is folklife fest. Iin seattle as most of u know its a good time food good music and b.b.r. ECT. So be there . If u think ur guna make it let me know I'm livin in Seattle right now and I'm looking foward to folklife and would love to show ya around Seattle theres some good kids here to meet


----------



## Toss Pott (Jan 24, 2010)

fuck yeah! Last year was great. Amazing music,people,everything.
Whos gonna be there this year? any idea.


----------



## carlylanea (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## BUMJUG (Jan 26, 2010)

SEE YALL THERE!!!!!!!! anyone trying to ride freight up from SOCAL hit me up im going prolly leave weeks before folklife to bum around up north...


----------



## nivoldoog (Jan 26, 2010)

In SoCal now. But will prolly be heading that way from Idaho where I shall be working on a farm. So should have some cash... YAY! BEER!


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 27, 2010)

ill be there, im in seattle from now til then for themost part too.
come chill at fnb sometime at the park just north of pike place, saturdays at 2, if you wanna hangout and eat!


----------



## LarZ (Jan 27, 2010)

BUMJUG said:


> SEE YALL THERE!!!!!!!! anyone trying to ride freight up from SOCAL hit me up im going prolly leave weeks before folklife to bum around up north...



I'll (almost) definitely be headed up from Oakland and a mate would be sweet. I don't know how early I'll be able to leave but keep me in mind if you're in the bay area.

Larz


----------



## BUMJUG (Jan 27, 2010)

aight..prolly catch NB out of colton and be in your neck of the woods ....


----------



## clawhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

oooo i am so down to go

im tryin to hop out of san diego round early or mid-april

so much acoustic music !!


----------



## The Cheshire (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll be there! Most likely going to be in Spokane headin west.


----------



## adragonfly (Feb 7, 2010)

Im going to be in the orcas before then so there is a good chance i'll be there.


----------



## Angela (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm usually there and this year probably won't be an exception. Right now I'm camped out west of Portland again and if I'm still here in late spring I'll be headed north from there.


----------

